# Age Split.....What are you going to do?



## HaveFun

Now that DA ID dates are coming and the 2003's will now have to mix with 02's for the U17's and the 2001's will now have to mix with the 2000's for the U19's.
Clubs will be pressed to retain quality kids that are on their current DA team but for some reason or another don't make next years U17 or U19 team. 


What have you heard from your club and what will you do if your kids doesn't make the team. I don't wish this on anyone's DD but unfortunately it's going to happen.


----------



## SoccerLife75

I heard some 03's in DA will get pushed down to to DPL.  Pushing down existing DPL 03's to SCDSL or CSL.  Its going to be another interesting tryouts season as some Academy players will no longer be Academy and some DPL players will no longer be DPL.  To make it worse Academy does not end until Mid June/July so existing DPL players will be in Limbo after national cup, until Academy is done and they push down existing academy players to finalize rosters.


----------



## fotos4u2

HaveFun said:


> Now that DA ID dates are coming and the 2003's will now have to mix with 02's for the U17's and the 2001's will now have to mix with the 2000's for the U19's.
> Clubs will be pressed to retain quality kids that are on their current DA team but for some reason or another don't make next years U17 or U19 team.


The 2002/2003 group is the only one likely to be affected as most 2000s are seniors this year.  So the 2001s will move up to U19 fairly seamlessly I bet (from what I'm hearing quite a few teams already had their 2001s and sometimes their 2002s guesting with the current U19 group occasionally so I think that age group may not have had enough quality players already).  It does seem likely that the current 2002 DPL teams will mostly take over the U17 group with a few 2003s and the rest of the 2003s will "encouraged" to play DPL for a year.


----------



## Xoloman

SoccerLife75 said:


> I heard some 03's in DA will get pushed down to to DPL.  Pushing down existing DPL 03's to SCDSL or CSL.  Its going to be another interesting tryouts season as some Academy players will no longer be Academy and some DPL players will no longer be DPL.  To make it worse Academy does not end until Mid June/July so existing DPL players will be in Limbo after national cup, until Academy is done and they push down existing academy players to finalize rosters.


Yup, another fun year!


----------



## GoWest

For the dual ECNL / DA clubs (Blues, Slammers, Surf, WC) does anyone think this will help "balance out" the vacuum the initial year of DA caused when many full ECNL rostered teams were simply moved over to DA? More specifically, will it help those ECNL age groups stripped of a lot of talent, rebuild?


----------



## meatsweats

Heard from the rumor mill that DA/USSF is considering making the '02 and '03 their own age groups again. Anyone else hear this? Heard the big power clubs went to Chicago to advocate against the combined age groups, but I thought USSF was pretty adamant about this. Since Tryout emails and posts are starting to come out, what are players supposed to think and do? More change or just rumor?


----------



## Josep

In the Southwest conference it was something like only 7 out of the 12 teams submitted a petition.  The bottom line is most of the country doesn’t want it.  Would be great to see happen but I wouldn’t hold my breath.


----------



## Dummy

Very few of the players in the GDA system are ever going to be even remotely considered for any type of national team trial.  There are other routes for ordinary high level players to prepare for college soccer.  Families seem to be aware of flaws in the GDA system for ordinary high level players.  I am curious as to why families with ordinary high level players choose to participate in a system that is not designed with their players’ needs in mind?  Is it that there aren’t other coaching or club options in your area?  Is there some other benefit that is not being discussed in this thread?  Nothing creates stress more than constant change.  Constant change seems to be the thing that GDA players uniquely experience over players playing in other leagues.  What is so great about the GDA that it is worth committing some pretty special years to having to deal with the anxiety caused by such artificial and pointless stresses?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Stress can be a good thing. So is competition.  It makes you work harder and good things can come from that.  If you want to play in college you need to be seen.  Playing on the highest level team will always be a good way to get that exposure.  My has worked hard and earned the opportunity to play DA.  She has chosen to do that since she enjoys the competition and the intensity.  She is doing this even though she might chose not to play college soccer and instead focus on her degree.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Josep said:


> In the Southwest conference it was something like only 7 out of the 12 teams submitted a petition.  The bottom line is most of the country doesn’t want it.  Would be great to see happen but I wouldn’t hold my breath.


Financially it’s tough to add another DA team


----------



## Real Deal

Kicker4Life said:


> Financially it’s tough to add another DA team


Be nice if it could be about the players and not the bottom line... and I'm sure most families would pony up to make it work anyway.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Real Deal said:


> Be nice if it could be about the players and not the bottom line... and I'm sure most families would pony up to make it work anyway.


No one is in business to loose money and adding another DA team would most likely raise overall Club dues to make up the shortfall. 

“Is your DD helping to fund a DA Team” would be the title of that new thread!


----------



## CaliKlines

Simisoccerfan said:


> She is doing this even though she might chose not to play college soccer and instead focus on her degree.


Remind her that they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## GoWest

Josep said:


> In the Southwest conference it was something like only 7 out of the 12 teams submitted a petition.  The bottom line is most of the country doesn’t want it.  Would be great to see happen but I wouldn’t hold my breath.


When will we hear if the current age-bracketing rule has been replaced or not?


----------



## Dummy

Simisoccerfan said:


> Stress can be a good thing. So is competition.  It makes you work harder and good things can come from that.  If you want to play in college you need to be seen.  Playing on the highest level team will always be a good way to get that exposure.  My has worked hard and earned the opportunity to play DA.  She has chosen to do that since she enjoys the competition and the intensity.  She is doing this even though she might chose not to play college soccer and instead focus on her degree.


This is how you described your decision in another thread about the problems with DPL.  “Understand but that’s not me. I live in Ventura Co where besides DA, DPL was the next best option since there is no ECNL nor strong teams in other leagues.“

I am wondering about the decisions being made by families that actually have choices.  There are many non-DA teams that provide competitive environments that prepare players for college soccer in many places in Southern California.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

CaliKlines said:


> Remind her that they are not mutually exclusive.


Agree.  She understands that.  Its just her priority is getting an engineering degree.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Dummy said:


> This is how you described your decision in another thread about the problems with DPL.  “Understand but that’s not me. I live in Ventura Co where besides DA, DPL was the next best option since there is no ECNL nor strong teams in other leagues.“
> 
> I am wondering about the decisions being made by families that actually have choices.  There are many non-DA teams that provide competitive environments that prepare players for college soccer in many places in Southern California.


Yes DPL was less a choice and more just the best option due to our local.  DA was a choice.


----------



## Fact

Real Deal said:


> Be nice if it could be about the players and not the bottom line... and I'm sure most families would pony up to make it work anyway.


If it was about the players, DA teams would be evenly
dispersed throughout Socal based on accessibility and population or even team entitlement like the boys.


----------



## CaliKlines

Simisoccerfan said:


> Agree.  She understands that.  Its just her priority is getting an engineering degree.


Smart kid! 5 kids on my daughter's team are getting Engineering degrees (ME, EE). It is not easy, but it can be accomplished. Best wishes to her...


----------



## Real Deal

Kicker4Life said:


> No one is in business to loose money and adding another DA team would most likely raise overall Club dues to make up the shortfall.
> 
> “Is your DD helping to fund a DA Team” would be the title of that new thread!


Well you have no problem with them funding your 04 DA team, do you? How would you like it if that suddenly became a dual age band 03/04 team???  

Besides, my point was that- at the paid academies- the 03 DA participants would probably be willing to pay the overage anyway.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Real Deal said:


> Well you have no problem with them funding your 04 DA team, do you? How would you like it if that suddenly became a dual age band 03/04 team???
> 
> Besides, my point was that- at the paid academies- the 03 DA participants would probably be willing to pay the overage anyway.


Actually, they aren’t funding it. I pay more than the non DA ‘04 parents pay.  Now I’m not naive enough to think that some “Main club” dues don’t end up supporting DA, but they aire as sugar don’t find it!

Dual Age Band 03/04, you mean like what will happen in 19/20?  Yah...sucks....not looking forward to my DD stressing about it. We have a lot of friends on the current ‘03 roster and many are understandably not happy.  I think it would be easier to accept if there was a secondary league that also laid out a path to Recruitment like ECNL witching an hours+ drive but there isn’t. We have DPL or SCDSL and I don’t have faith that’s DPL will Up it’s game to create that pathway. 

I want to reiterate that I’m not against keeping the ‘03’s age pure. I am only stating what has been explained to me in that much of the decision was driven by Finances.


----------



## tugs

Or perhaps not enough "A" licensed coaches at clubs to support as many DA teams at each club?


----------



## HaveFun

Heard that coaches in AZ are telling people at tryouts that there will be a pilot 03 DA program like the Frontier division. When I asked the parent if she ment DPL. She explained that they would have 4 teams. 03 State team, 03 DPL team, 03 Pilot DA team and the  02/03 DA team.

I can't find anything on DA's site about the Southwest or Frontier divisions having this.

Has anyone heard this from their club?


----------



## SoccerLife75

Heard the same thing at our club, pilot 03 DA/dpl team that will not be allowed to play HS. And follow same schedule as DA 02/03 team.  To me just sounds like a way to try an keep existing 03 DA girls from jumping ship.


----------



## Overtime

SoccerLife75 said:


> Heard the same thing at our club, pilot 03 DA/dpl team that will not be allowed to play HS. And follow same schedule as DA 02/03 team.  To me just sounds like a way to try an keep existing 03 DA girls from jumping ship.


This is a decision with the clubs best interest in mind...not the players.  Our DPL team has many players who bypassed recent DA training/ID opportunities choosing to play high school and DPL. While the merits and quality of HS soccer are the subject of much debate the fact is  players who made a choice to play may now be forced into a unwanted situation.  I get the DA and no HS rule...why force it on to the next level down?  Why not just  ban HS for all club players? 
 In areas where ECNL is not an option DPL is the best #2 option...I think DPL will get a lot of push back on the HS rule but in the end the clubs always prevail.


----------



## Josep

Look.  You want to play for fun - go play HS.  

I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players.  

DA and allegedly the DPL are there for kids to play the highest level.  There are many kids who have a mission to perhaps play in the US national program or at the very least a very good college.  They don’t care about high school.   They know who all the national players are on each team and if they’ve attended a session they know the players personally.  Even if they never play a minute in the program, they are pursuing that. That’s a whole different level.  

I suspect much of the consternation comes from parents still fond of their times with their letterman’s jacket, thinking that HS is the end all be all - and that it’s some kind of crime that these kids can’t play.  

We know a kid that played sports, got a 4.8 gpa 1550 SAT, and 35 ACT and he was denied by every UC school.  What if colleges started telling students, if you want to get in - unless you want to play college sports, and know you’ll get an offer, skip HS sports and take more college prep classes?   What would happen then?   

HS is a lot of fun.  My kids have enjoyed it.  DA is an incredible experience.  Ask most kids in North Carolina - the feeling is special.  

It just comes down to whether the kid wants to pursue a high level of play or play for fun.  There’s no real right or wrong answer.  These kids have the power to decide.


----------



## Overtime

Josep said:


> Look.  You want to play for fun - go play HS.
> 
> I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players.
> 
> DA and allegedly the DPL are there for kids to play the highest level.  There are many kids who have a mission to perhaps play in the US national program or at the very least a very good college.  They don’t care about high school.   They know who all the national players are on each team and if they’ve attended a session they know the players personally.  Even if they never play a minute in the program, they are pursuing that. That’s a whole different level.
> 
> I suspect much of the consternation comes from parents still fond of their times with their letterman’s jacket, thinking that HS is the end all be all - and that it’s some kind of crime that these kids can’t play.
> 
> We know a kid that played sports, got a 4.8 gpa 1550 SAT, and 35 ACT and he was denied by every UC school.  What if colleges started telling students, if you want to get in - unless you want to play college sports, and know you’ll get an offer, skip HS sports and take more college prep classes?   What would happen then?
> 
> HS is a lot of fun.  My kids have enjoyed it.  DA is an incredible experience.  Ask most kids in North Carolina - the feeling is special.
> 
> It just comes down to whether the kid wants to pursue a high level of play or play for fun.  There’s no real right or wrong answer.  These kids have the power to decide.


This has nothing to do with parents and egos. Why can’t a player play high level club and HS working towards the next level.  ECNL made it work for many years.   Why is soccer making these changes but not any other sport?  Control is the answer...it is not about the kids. 

Sounds like too many parents buying into DA as path to the National team.  It has just replaced ECNL as the best path to college with a new set of rules now funneling down to lower levels.


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> Look.  You want to play for fun - go play HS.
> 
> I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players.
> 
> DA and allegedly the DPL are there for kids to play the highest level. .


DPL highest level.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> We know a kid that played sports, got a 4.8 gpa 1550 SAT, and 35 ACT and he was denied by every UC school.  What if colleges started telling students, if you want to get in - unless you want to play college sports, and know you’ll get an offer, skip HS sports and take more college prep classes?   What would happen then?
> .


I guarantee this is NOT true.  I am sure he/she did not apply to Santa Cruz and Merced.  Yes they are both UCs.  the UCs are not just about grades.  The essay part of the application plays a big part of it because the schools want students that have extracurricular passions, volunteerism, and will contribute to the school culturally.  Didn't you read the application "No pasty white bookworms need apply."

*pasty white refers to a lack of sun not race


----------



## Overtime

Fact said:


> DPL highest level.  Thanks for the laugh!


Who said DPL highest level?  In some areas it is the next best level after DA where ECNL is not an option.  That’s all.


----------



## Fact

Overtime said:


> Who said DPL highest level?  In some areas it is the next best level after DA where ECNL is not an option.  That’s all.


Josep


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Overtime said:


> Who said DPL highest level?  In some areas it is the next best level after DA where ECNL is not an option.  That’s all.


I think after ECNL and DA the age brkt makes a difference, my kids team isn't either but we are a pretty good team and give ECNL and DA teams a pretty good run for their money, but that is only 1 team in our club.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Josep said:


> Look.  You want to play for fun - go play HS.
> 
> I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players.
> 
> DA and allegedly the DPL are there for kids to play the highest level.  There are many kids who have a mission to perhaps play in the US national program or at the very least a very good college.  They don’t care about high school.   They know who all the national players are on each team and if they’ve attended a session they know the players personally.  Even if they never play a minute in the program, they are pursuing that. That’s a whole different level.
> 
> I suspect much of the consternation comes from parents still fond of their times with their letterman’s jacket, thinking that HS is the end all be all - and that it’s some kind of crime that these kids can’t play.
> 
> We know a kid that played sports, got a 4.8 gpa 1550 SAT, and 35 ACT and he was denied by every UC school.  What if colleges started telling students, if you want to get in - unless you want to play college sports, and know you’ll get an offer, skip HS sports and take more college prep classes?   What would happen then?
> 
> HS is a lot of fun.  My kids have enjoyed it.  DA is an incredible experience.  Ask most kids in North Carolina - the feeling is special.
> 
> It just comes down to whether the kid wants to pursue a high level of play or play for fun.  There’s no real right or wrong answer.  These kids have the power to decide.


It is really impossible to have a UC gpa (the one they use for admissions) of 4.8 since they cap AP/IB classes at 8 semesters for the extra point on your grade.  You also required to take PE in the 10th grade which can only be a 4.0.  If the student played sports they also had this for the 11th grade.  So 4.4 is about as high as you can get.  So for a 4.8 they have to be including more AP/IB classes and not counting other types of classes such as Health, Computers, etc. that are required for HS graduation.   So they are being selective in what they include to say that gpa.


----------



## Josep

Fact said:


> Josep



Actually what I said was...

I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players. 

If clubs prioritize it or Colleges identify that as a pathway to college play, that’s on them.


----------



## Josep

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is really impossible to have a UC gpa (the one they use for admissions) of 4.8 since they cap AP/IB classes at 8 semesters for the extra point on your grade.  You also required to take PE in the 10th grade which can only be a 4.0.  If the student played sports they also had this for the 11th grade.  So 4.4 is about as high as you can get.  So for a 4.8 they have to be including more AP/IB classes and not counting other types of classes such as Health, Computers, etc. that are required for HS graduation.   So they are being selective in what they include to say that gpa.



I’m not the child’s parent.  I’m going by what I was told.   I used it as scenario of, what if colleges told kids explicitly, we will penalize you if you use classes for sports after the requirement (10th grade). 

It’s purely hypothetical.    

The bottom line is, if your kid is wants to play HS, don’t put them in a league or level where that’s prohibited.  

Nobody is forced to play DA with a gun to their heads.   If this thing goes forward with DPL, nobody will force a gun to the head of a child to choose between that and HS.


----------



## Josep

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think after ECNL and DA the age brkt makes a difference, my kids team isn't either but we are a pretty good team and give ECNL and DA teams a pretty good run for their money, but that is only 1 team in our club.



How do you play DA teams if you’re not DA?   That’s virtually impossible beyond some kind of scrimmage, and we all know the value of those.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Josep said:


> How do you play DA teams if you’re not DA?   That’s virtually impossible beyond some kind of scrimmage, and we all know the value of those.


I believe we played Surf DA in Surf Cup, maybe it was Surf ECNL.


----------



## Lambchop

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is really impossible to have a UC gpa (the one they use for admissions) of 4.8 since they cap AP/IB classes at 8 semesters for the extra point on your grade.  You also required to take PE in the 10th grade which can only be a 4.0.  If the student played sports they also had this for the 11th grade.  So 4.4 is about as high as you can get.  So for a 4.8 they have to be including more AP/IB classes and not counting other types of classes such as Health, Computers, etc. that are required for HS graduation.   So they are being selective in what they include to say that gpa.


As a freshman it is possible to have a 4.8 if you have all honors courses and get a waiver for PE. Yes, we all know that the UC system will only give the extra weighted grade for a maximum of four classes (8 semesters max), and they have to be in your junior and senior year I believe,  but that doesn't mean that the high school only calculates the 8 semesters when determining the hs gpa.Again, this would be for freshman and possibly sophomore years if they get the PE waiver,  until they have to take computer class etc.


----------



## Lambchop

Overtime said:


> This has nothing to do with parents and egos. Why can’t a player play high level club and HS working towards the next level.  ECNL made it work for many years.   Why is soccer making these changes but not any other sport?  Control is the answer...it is not about the kids.
> 
> Sounds like too many parents buying into DA as path to the National team.  It has just replaced ECNL as the best path to college with a new set of rules now funneling down to lower levels.


You can play another sport in high school, just not soccer.  Cross training is perfectly ok if you can work out the schedule which many kids do.  Why would you train hard all year with a pretty good coach and good players, then turn around and play with a coach  who may be not as qualified.  If you want the raw-raw of high school sports fine, cross train with another sport.


----------



## Lambchop

HaveFun said:


> Heard that coaches in AZ are telling people at tryouts that there will be a pilot 03 DA program like the Frontier division. When I asked the parent if she ment DPL. She explained that they would have 4 teams. 03 State team, 03 DPL team, 03 Pilot DA team and the  02/03 DA team.
> 
> I can't find anything on DA's site about the Southwest or Frontier divisions having this.
> 
> Has anyone heard this from their club?


Heard the same rumor, don't know if it is true. I guess we will all find out at some point, at least about the 03 Pilot DA team like the Frontier division.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is really impossible to have a UC gpa (the one they use for admissions) of 4.8 since they cap AP/IB classes at 8 semesters for the extra point on your grade.  You also required to take PE in the 10th grade which can only be a 4.0.  If the student played sports they also had this for the 11th grade.  So 4.4 is about as high as you can get.  So for a 4.8 they have to be including more AP/IB classes and not counting other types of classes such as Health, Computers, etc. that are required for HS graduation.   So they are being selective in what they include to say that gpa.


Actually cap UC GPA is a 4.33.  However most UCs will look at the uncapped GPA. Each UC has a document listing what they look at and how important it is.  It is not on their general webpage but you can find a link to a PFd with that info.


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> I’m not the child’s parent.  I’m going by what I was told.   I used it as scenario of, what if colleges told kids explicitly, we will penalize you if you use classes for sports after the requirement (10th grade).
> 
> It’s purely hypothetical.
> 
> The bottom line is, if your kid is wants to play HS, don’t put them in a league or level where that’s prohibited.
> 
> Nobody is forced to play DA with a gun to their heads.   If this thing goes forward with DPL, nobody will force a gun to the head of a child to choose between that and HS.


If it is purely hypothetical say that and don't scare parents.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Lambchop said:


> As a freshman it is possible to have a 4.8 if you have all honors courses and get a waiver for PE. Yes, we all know that the UC system will only give the extra weighted grade for a maximum of four classes (8 semesters max), and they have to be in your junior and senior year I believe,  but that doesn't mean that the high school only calculates the 8 semesters when determining the hs gpa.Again, this would be for freshman and possibly sophomore years if they get the PE waiver,  until they have to take computer class etc.


As far as I know having three high school students our school (and I believe others also) only gives the extra weight to AP and IB classes not to Honors classes.   UC/CS schools also don't weight Honors classes.


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> Actually what I said was...
> 
> I have no idea if this cockamamie DPL pilot thing will come to fruition or it will offer value to players.


No this is what you said:



Josep said:


> DA and allegedly the DPL are there for kids to play the highest level.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> As far as I know having three high school students our school (and I believe others also) only gives the extra weight to AP and IB classes not to Honors classes.   UC/CS schools also don't weight Honors classes.


Wrong UCs give weight to honors classes for In State students but not OUT of State students. But the honors classes must be on the UC approved list which should be all classes your school is calling honors.


----------



## Josep

Fact said:


> If it is purely hypothetical say that and don't scare parents.


The academic stats I presented were very real.  A boy in Orange County.   That wasn't hypothetical.   But that’s not really the focal point of my statement, which was what if hypothetically colleges put down the hammer in playing sports in HS.  Families would still have to decide. 

Everyone has a choice.  Don’t play DPL if it takes away precious HS or doesn’t offer value. I’d be very skeptical and opt for ECNL.


----------



## Josep

Fact said:


> No this is what you said:


I suppose you need education on a) the word allegedly, and b) how to interpret an argument where multipme statements form an argument - in this case reinforcing the uncertainty of said DPL.   But I’m not going to continue with your semantics game.


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> I’m not the child’s parent.  I’m going by what I was told.   I used it as scenario of, what if colleges told kids explicitly, we will penalize you if you use classes for sports after the requirement (10th grade).
> 
> It’s purely hypothetical.
> HS.


Did he or did he not apply to Santa Cruz and Merced?


----------



## Fact

Josep said:


> The academic stats I presented were very real.  A boy in Orange County.   That wasn't hypothetical.   But that’s not really the focal point of my statement, which was what if hypothetically colleges put down the hammer in playing sports in HS.


Did he or did he not apply to Santa Cruz and Merced?


----------



## El Clasico

Josep said:


> Look.  You want to play for fun - go play HS.
> 
> We know a kid that played sports, got a 4.8 gpa 1550 SAT, and 35 ACT and he was denied by every UC school.
> 
> .


Nothing worse than a dude that gets caught is a bold faced lie and then tries to change his story. Now, its a hypothetical? You're full of sh*t! Here is what is more interesting to me.... What I understand from the above statement is that you have no idea what you are talking about, leading me to believe that you have not been through, or understand the process, which indicates to me that while you may or may not have a kid having a blast in NC, there are kids back here working towards admission to the university of their choice.  Sounds to me like yours just might be the best skilled players at your local community college. I could be wrong but that is how I read your post.


----------



## Lambchop

Simisoccerfan said:


> As far as I know having three high school students our school (and I believe others also) only gives the extra weight to AP and IB classes not to Honors classes.   UC/CS schools also don't weight Honors classes.


As I said, UC system will only count the weighted classes in junior and senior year although they do look at the course load at all grades.Bottom line, good luck to all the students working hard on the field and in the classroom to achieve  their dreams.


----------



## Dummy

Overtime said:


> Who said DPL highest level?  In some areas it is the next best level after DA where ECNL is not an option.  That’s all.


At least in the older age groups, there are plenty of CSL teams and SCDSL teams that beat DPL teams regularly.  Look at CRL standings.  Look at Vegas Showcase results.  My guess is that National Cup will show that there are other clubs that have teams that play high level soccer too.


----------



## Fact

Lambchop said:


> As I said, UC system will only count the weighted classes in junior and senior year although they do look at the course load at all grades.


Wrong.  Most of the time UCs don't see senior year grades unless you are asked for an update (up to 10-15 percent ) or waitlisted.  Sophomore grades are weighted.


----------



## Lambchop

Lambchop said:


> As I said, UC system will only count the weighted classes in junior and senior year although they do look at the course load at all grades.Bottom line, good luck to all the students working hard on the field and in the classroom to achieve  their dreams.


Stand corrected, only Sophomore and Junior year for calculating weighted grades, however some top private schools do not. Also, depending upon your high school, public or private, some don't count weighted grades at all.


----------



## Nefutous

Fact said:


> Wrong UCs give weight to honors classes for In State students but not OUT of State students. But the honors classes must be on the UC approved list which should be all classes your school is calling honors.


Here is the link to see what classes are weighted.  Just plug in your high school and the year you took the class (very important because as we found out class descriptions can change from year to year.)

https://hs-articulation.ucop.edu/agcourselist#/list/search/institution


----------



## Overtime

Dummy said:


> At least in the older age groups, there are plenty of CSL teams and SCDSL teams that beat DPL teams regularly.  Look at CRL standings.  Look at Vegas Showcase results.  My guess is that National Cup will show that there are other clubs that have teams that play high level soccer too.


 Completely agree. Depends on what part of So Cal you are in.


----------



## Nefutous

Simisoccerfan said:


> It is really impossible to have a UC gpa (the one they use for admissions) of 4.8 since they cap AP/IB classes at 8 semesters for the extra point on your grade.  You also required to take PE in the 10th grade which can only be a 4.0.  If the student played sports they also had this for the 11th grade.  So 4.4 is about as high as you can get.  So for a 4.8 they have to be including more AP/IB classes and not counting other types of classes such as Health, Computers, etc. that are required for HS graduation.   So they are being selective in what they include to say that gpa.


I have known plenty of kids that take a full load of six AP classes and then participate in their sport after school.  It is very common at our high school.


----------



## Nefutous

Fact said:


> Actually cap UC GPA is a 4.33.  However most UCs will look at the uncapped GPA. Each UC has a document listing what they look at and how important it is.  It is not on their general webpage but you can find a link to a PFd with that info.


Is this what you are talking about? Section C7 lists the factors UC Irvine considers.  Surprisingly it is different for each UC. Just google the UC name and "common data set"

http://www.oir.uci.edu/files/campus/CDS2016_17.pdf


----------



## Lambchop

Nefutous said:


> Is this what you are talking about? Section C7 lists the factors UC Irvine considers.  Surprisingly it is different for each UC. Just google the UC name and "common data set"
> 
> http://www.oir.uci.edu/files/campus/CDS2016_17.pdf


Well, it is all crazy, having gone through it, not looking forward to the next one.  Best of luck, they will all need it!  Getting in is just the beginning, as with soccer, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Nefutous said:


> I have known plenty of kids that take a full load of six AP classes and then participate in their sport after school.  It is very common at our high school.


My dd has a similar scheduled with 6 IB/AP classes but only 8 semester classes get the extra GPA. They only count the classes listed on the link above and only the classes with the Gold Star get the extra gpa.  No honors classes get this at our HS.


----------



## C.A.M.

On topic.   If they keep the age band and add the pilot program,  its just to keep the girls from leaving the  program and the clubs.   Not hard to see.

Someone asked why would we have our kids in the "restrictive" DA not really meant for most kids.

Every kid has a different reason.   Let's start with the fact high school sports are restrictive for some kids also. 

We went to high school games.   What we witnessed were high rated players not playing the same as when in the club environment.   The game was fast, but ultra direct with very little build up. The tackles were over the top aggressive.   Every game featured 2 to 3 fights,  multiple yellow cards and at least one red card.   The high school game was just violent for no reason.

Now we have watched a lot of ladies college games live.   US Womens,  UCLA,  USC,  Stanford,  CS Fullerton,  CS Long Beach,  Pepperdine,  Princeton,  North Carolina,  etc.... We have never seen the aggressive play that was happening on the high school level.   The ball was always in the air and the pacing was simple...  Go!

We asked her what she wanted to do and she said DA.   She wanted a play style and curriculum that fit how she wanted to practice,  learn,  develop and play.  She had done the Go style for a lot of seasons and it fits her physically,  but not mentally.   She wanted more sophistication and better varied pacing.   She understands she isn't considered a US National team prospect,  but the universities seem to like her.   The DA allows her to showcase her ability to control the game as a midfielder offensively and defensively.  

So on a personal level she has gotten what she wants from the system and wants to continue.   The main issue is there are so many girls who have been trained to play the Go style on her team,  the journey is slower. Our team doesn't comprehend that we can be extremely effect by slowing down a bit and simply moving the ball,  connecting passes and moving off the ball and connecting.   It looks like we are attempting to play the go style with the DA tactics without understanding the DA tactics and falling way short.  

This doesn't stop my girl from excelling in what she does and the universities she is interested in have taken notice.   We started this journey with the goal of her earning the college scholarship and this system works for her.

Plenty of universities will still find girls through the high schools and other programs.   There are tons of play styles throughout the land and if DA doesn't fit your girls strengths,  another will.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

So the age split is not happening.  Our club announced separate coaches for 03 and 02.


----------



## shales1002

Simisoccerfan said:


> So the age split is not happening.  Our club announced separate coaches for 03 and 02.


 Good news. Will this pilot be allowed to participate in the showcases and standings? Frontier teams doing this pilot this year, to my knowledge, were not in showcases or standings kept.


----------



## G03_SD

Simisoccerfan said:


> So the age split is not happening.  Our club announced separate coaches for 03 and 02.


Is or is not?


----------



## SoccerFan

shales1002 said:


> Good news. Will this pilot be allowed to participate in the showcases and standings? Frontier teams doing this pilot this year, to my knowledge, were not in showcases or standings kept.


Who said it is a pilot?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

G03_SD said:


> Is or is not?


Good catch.  The split is happening.  Separate 03 and 02 teams.  I don't know any details about showcases.


----------



## shales1002

SoccerFan said:


> Who said it is a pilot?


If it weren't pilot of some sort wouldn't the entire country would be doing it?


----------



## Desert Hound

When is the official announcement of this change?


----------



## Desert Hound

I was just looking at SC del Sol's coaching lineup for next year. 
They have listed a coach for the 03 pilot program. 
https://www.scdelsolda.com/coaches


----------



## C.A.M.

From the Del Sol site it looks like the split and the pilot program are both happening.

*Mat Evans
U-16/17 (2003/2002) DA Coach
U-16 (2003) DA Pilot Coach*


----------



## MASA3

C.A.M. said:


> From the Del Sol site it looks like the split and the pilot program are both happening.
> 
> *Mat Evans
> U-16/17 (2003/2002) DA Coach
> U-16 (2003) DA Pilot Coach*


So does that make the Pilot Team a 'Second' Team?


----------



## Desert Hound

MASA3 said:


> So does that make the Pilot Team a 'Second' Team?


I wonder if the 03/02 is basically an 02 team (with a couple of 03s) and most 03s land in the 03 pilot program. 

And what exactly is the pilot program testing? Testing to see if parents like the fact that there are more spots for their kid at that age? OK...I know that answer. 

What else are they looking at in the pilot program?


----------



## C.A.M.

MASA3 said:


> So does that make the Pilot Team a 'Second' Team?


Who knows at this point?  Following the trend we pointed out early in the thread, any combo team will be older kid heavy.  Have to think thats why they created the single age pilot program.  Will be interesting to find out.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

Desert Hound said:


> I was just looking at SC del Sol's coaching lineup for next year.
> They have listed a coach for the 03 pilot program.
> https://www.scdelsolda.com/coaches


This looks to me like more of the same, Nothing changing , except more marketing for another Name For a "B" team.


----------



## C.A.M.

SOCCERMINION said:


> This looks to me like more of the same, Nothing changing , except more marketing for another Name For a "B" team.


I think it depends on the club.   Is it really a B team at a winning club who has a high level of 02 players and the two 03s on the combo team are National team or highly ranked players.  

I say no.

If the 02 team is stock full of olders with a few youngers and the team is lower than middle of the pack then in a way yes.

It's hard to say this a way to have a glorified B team when the numbers show the combo teams are not only mostly older girls,  but the olders also have most of the starts.

Talent is nice,  but reality is a year of maturity & development in a teenage girl goes a long way mentally and physically with the emphasis on MENTALLY.

So would you expect a player to play a year of DA a and then gladly step down to DPL?  She most likely could and would  go play on a top ECNL team and feel more love.   US Soccer doesnt want that.  May be they realized So Cal and the Frontier have a lot of 03s that would most likely leave and not come back. To be honest,  that may not be a bad thing for a lot of them.   A lot of kids are struggling playing this style of soccer.   IT WOULD be a bad thing for the DA and the public's perception of the Girls DA program. 

If it really is about development of the players,  they have to appear to provide the best environment for that development.   Kicking kids to the curb after one year sure the heck isn't it.


----------



## MASA3

C.A.M. said:


> I think it depends on the club.   Is it really a B team at a winning club who has a high level of 02 players and the two 03s on the combo team are National team or highly ranked players.
> 
> I say no.
> 
> If the 02 team is stock full of olders with a few youngers and the team is lower than middle of the pack then in a way yes.
> 
> It's hard to say this a way to have a glorified B team when the numbers show the combo teams are not only mostly older girls,  but the olders also have most of the starts.
> 
> Talent is nice,  but reality is a year of maturity & development in a teenage girl goes a long way mentally and physically with the emphasis on MENTALLY.
> 
> So would you expect a player to play a year of DA a and then gladly step down to DPL?  She most likely could and would  go play on a top ECNL team and feel more love.   US Soccer doesnt want that.  May be they realized So Cal and the Frontier have a lot of 03s that would most likely leave and not come back. To be honest,  that may not be a bad thing for a lot of them.   A lot of kids are struggling playing this style of soccer.   IT WOULD be a bad thing for the DA and the public's perception of the Girls DA program.
> 
> If it really is about development of the players,  they have to appear to provide the best environment for that development.   Kicking kids to the curb after one year sure the heck isn't it.


I think it's a better idea and gives a great option to the majority of the 03's that won't make an 02/03 combo team.. let's get real, maybe 3-4 03's will be on those rosters.

What it also does is give the 'pilot' team players continuity within the club and keeps them playing in the DA system.

I applaud this effort and think it's the correct route.


----------



## G03_SD

So top 03 players go play DA 02/03, 2nd best play on Pilot DA (no HS). What's the path for DPL 03 at this point?


----------



## C.A.M.

G03_SD said:


> So top 03 players go play DA 02/03, 2nd best play on Pilot DA (no HS). What's the path for DPL 03 at this point?


Figure the same path if they aren't "DA Ready".  No different than if they weren't "ECNL Ready" and they went to their 2nd tier league.


----------



## SoccerLife75

MASA3 said:


> I think it's a better idea and gives a great option to the majority of the 03's that won't make an 02/03 combo team.. let's get real, maybe 3-4 03's will be on those rosters.
> 
> What it also does is give the 'pilot' team players continuity within the club and keeps them playing in the DA system.
> 
> I applaud this effort and think it's the correct route.


Agree but wasn’t that the point of DPL, just goes to show that DA was never onboard with the whole DPL idea.  And if this happens I say DPL will just need to disappear.  Or what do you think will happen?


----------



## SoccerLife75

G03_SD said:


> So top 03 players go play DA 02/03, 2nd best play on Pilot DA (no HS). What's the path for DPL 03 at this point?


DPL 03 becomes third best team in that particular club, so in the old days this would be a power houses club’s C team.  At this point you would be better off on a smaller Clubs A team.

sdsc Navy, ie surf,  Temecula hawks all have great A teams killing the competition at the non-academy level. Look at CRL standings and curious to see national cup results at the 03 level.


----------



## Keeper pops

When will this be official or is it just rumors. Sorry, been out of the loop as my DD is just getting back from her injury.


----------



## Overtime

SoccerLife75 said:


> DPL 03 becomes third best team in that particular club, so in the old days this would be a power houses club’s C team.  At this point you would be better off on a smaller Clubs A team.
> 
> sdsc Navy, ie surf,  Temecula hawks all have great A teams killing the competition at the non-academy level. Look at CRL standings and curious to see national cup results at the 03 level.


IE Surf, SDSC Navy and Hawks are all examples of teams that are filled with talent that have stayed together for multiple years.  They are the exception...which is unfortunate.  In other areas there is no small club A team option that is better than DPL or whatever the new 03 DA pilot will be called.


----------



## Dummy

Overtime said:


> IE Surf, SDSC Navy and Hawks are all examples of teams that are filled with talent that have stayed together for multiple years.  They are the exception...which is unfortunate.  In other areas there is no small club A team option that is better than DPL or whatever the new 03 DA pilot will be called.


There seem to be quite a few areas where smaller clubs must have reasonably competitive teams based on their results against DPL teams in National Cup.  Some of them might be worth checking out.

https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=043684CC-4FA5-4709-A794-1EC5412EF85F&tournamentguid=FC4F0702-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18


----------



## Technician72

Overtime said:


> IE Surf, SDSC Navy and Hawks are all examples of teams that are filled with talent that have stayed together for multiple years.  They are the exception...which is unfortunate.  In other areas there is no small club A team option that is better than DPL or whatever the new 03 DA pilot will be called.


DA did the IE Surf team a huge favor, last season at least 6 of their starters tried out at Legends and got cut. They've plowed through Coast, NPL, CRL and are the favorites to win National Cup.

At this point Cle Koiman and Ted Small no longer have to sell that team on trying to be the exception to the rule, because they're now the exception. Turning heads, getting looks and without DA.

Chalk one up for the little guy!


----------



## SoccerLife75

Dummy said:


> There seem to be quite a few areas where smaller clubs must have reasonably competitive teams based on their results against DPL teams in National Cup.  Some of them might be worth checking out.
> 
> https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=043684CC-4FA5-4709-A794-1EC5412EF85F&tournamentguid=FC4F0702-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18


Agree just look at some of the 03 national cup results this weekend some DPL teams might not make it out of round 1.  The DPL teams waiting in round 2 better hope they don’t get one of these talented smaller clubs that have been overlooked.


----------



## Josep

You guys realize that’s DPL teams are mostly second and third teams that really aren’t given much attention by their clubs?  

Beating a dpl team really isn’t any different than any of the other teams out there?  They are just another team of backups.


----------



## Dummy

Josep said:


> You guys realize that’s DPL teams are mostly second and third teams that really aren’t given much attention by their clubs?
> 
> Beating a dpl team really isn’t any different than any of the other teams out there?  They are just another team of backups.



There was a post in one of these streams that mentioned that LA Premier played a key role in forming the DPL.  Even LA Premier’s DPL teams don’t seem to be priorities based on National Cup play.  

LA Premier didn’t enter a 2000 or 2002 team in National Cup and the 2003 team seems to be off to a less than stellar start.  If the driving force behind DPL doesn’t seem to be able to make it work, you may well be correct about DPL teams being just another team of backups.  

DPL clubs should be honest with families if this is how they see these teams.


----------



## SimpleSoccer

I thought the point of DPL was actually more about the opportunities for individuals over that of the team? Isn’t the idea that those who didn’t make a DA squad in the club would get to be in a similar structure and work with/be seen by the DA coaches with the potential to be moved up or get DP’d etc?

If this is the case, it would make sense that the DPL teams are more likely to struggle at this time of the season or not even enter National Cup as they may have moved successful/stronger players up to their DA team full time.


----------



## Dummy

SimpleSoccer said:


> I thought the point of DPL was actually more about the opportunities for individuals over that of the team? Isn’t the idea that those who didn’t make a DA squad in the club would get to be in a similar structure and work with/be seen by the DA coaches with the potential to be moved up or get DP’d etc?
> 
> If this is the case, it would make sense that the DPL teams are more likely to struggle at this time of the season or not even enter National Cup as they may have moved successful/stronger players up to their DA team full time.


What happens to all the players who did not get moved up?  Are DA clubs replacing the “pay to play” model with a “pay to not play model” for DPL players?


----------



## SimpleSoccer

Dummy said:


> What happens to all the players who did not get moved up?  Are DA clubs replacing the “pay to play” model with a “pay to not play model” for DPL players?


Agree that not playing in Nationals Cup at all does seem a little strange and extreme


----------



## Simisoccerfan

2003’s - 4 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  5 DPL teams in 1st round went 5-4-1.
2002’s - 5 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  4 DPL teams in 1st round go 3-1.  This includes the supposed LA Premier team that was not entered.  Actually it was their CSL team that dropped.
2001’s - 5 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  4 DPL teams in 1st round go 3-1.
2000’s -  DPL does not compete in this age group.  
1999’s -  This age group is mostly done playing.  Only 28 teams (5 DPL) competing starting in May when kids are focused on graduation and prom events.

So nice try at posting fake news.


----------



## fotos4u2

SimpleSoccer said:


> I thought the point of DPL was actually more about the opportunities for individuals over that of the team? Isn’t the idea that those who didn’t make a DA squad in the club would get to be in a similar structure and work with/be seen by the DA coaches with the potential to be moved up or get DP’d etc?


How is this different than any other clubs "B-team"?  I'd bet most players agree to play on a B-team at a club because they're hoping to get pulled up to the A-team eventually.  If anything I'd think it's even worse for the DPL players who will never be pulled up to Academy (which let's be honest, is the majority of the players) because during the Spring their team appears to be obliterated while the Academy pulls their "best" players and leaves them to play in showcases and tournaments with whomever is left.  All for the same price--or possibly even more--than a non-Academy club's A team.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

fotos4u2 said:


> How is this different than any other clubs "B-team"?  I'd bet most players agree to play on a B-team at a club because they're hoping to get pulled up to the A-team eventually.  If anything I'd think it's even worse for the DPL players who will never be pulled up to Academy (which let's be honest, is the majority of the players) because during the Spring their team appears to be obliterated while the Academy pulls their "best" players and leaves them to play in showcases and tournaments with whomever is left.  All for the same price--or possibly even more--than a non-Academy club's A team.


I wouldn't equate DA with any other clubs A team.  Also most other clubs B team players also will not get pulled up to their A team.  From the post above I don't see many DPL teams being obliterated but I agree that if players have been pulled up it would affect these teams.


----------



## Dummy

Simisoccerfan said:


> 2003’s - 4 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  5 DPL teams in 1st round went 5-4-1.
> 2002’s - 5 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  4 DPL teams in 1st round go 3-1.  This includes the supposed LA Premier team that was not entered.  Actually it was their CSL team that dropped.
> 2001’s - 5 DPL teams seeded in the 2nd round.  4 DPL teams in 1st round go 3-1.
> 2000’s -  DPL does not compete in this age group.
> 1999’s -  This age group is mostly done playing.  Only 28 teams (5 DPL) competing starting in May when kids are focused on graduation and prom events.
> 
> So nice try at posting fake news.



I was wrong. I read the 2002 pools incorrectly and did not understand that there was no 2000 DPL division. I apologize.


----------



## C.A.M.

SoccerLife75 said:


> Agree but wasn’t that the point of DPL, just goes to show that DA was never onboard with the whole DPL idea.  And if this happens I say DPL will just need to disappear.  Or what do you think will happen?


The older age groups are still combined age groups (including 02/03) and the players who don't make the DA teams can still play DPL.  This just makes it so the 03's who are currently DA and do not make the combo team don't run away saying...I"M NOT A DPL PLAYER and end up in ECNL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

C.A.M. said:


> The older age groups are still combined age groups (including 02/03) and the players who don't make the DA teams can still play DPL.  This just makes it so the 03's who are currently DA and do not make the combo team don't run away saying...I"M NOT A DPL PLAYER and end up in ECNL.


03's are getting their own DA age group next year in the Southwest Conference.


----------



## C.A.M.

Simisoccerfan said:


> 03's are getting their own DA age group next year in the Southwest Conference.


I understand that.  Just saying the DPL still has its purpose as intended.  Not  passing judgment on whether it is a successful tool for the clubs and players yet though.


----------



## SoccerLife75

Simisoccerfan said:


> 03's are getting their own DA age group next year in the Southwest Conference.


In this statement you are referring to the Pilot 03 team's right?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

SoccerLife75 said:


> In this statement you are referring to the Pilot 03 team's right?


Yes though there seems to be some thought on the forum that there will be an 02/03 team and also an 03 team.  Our club announced coaches for 02 and for 03 teams.


----------



## C.A.M.

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yes though there seems to be some thought on the forum that there will be an 02/03 team and also an 03 team.  Our club announced coaches for 02 and for 03 teams.



I put up the information from Del Sol that showed an 02/03 DA Combo team and an 03 DA Pilot Team


----------



## MarkM

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yes though there seems to be some thought on the forum that there will be an 02/03 team and also an 03 team.  Our club announced coaches for 02 and for 03 teams.


My view is there is really little difference between announcing an 02 team and a combo 02/03 team.  The best 03s can/will play up on the 02 team.  At some point, we are just talking semantics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dummy said:


> I was wrong. I read the 2002 pools incorrectly and did not understand that there was no 2000 DPL division. I apologize.


Dummy.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM

Southwest, Frontier and maybe one more conference, not yet announced, will have 03 (aka) pilot teams.  There is also talks of these conferences having showcases for the 03 teams. The current showcases are good indication for the federation to see which conferences are strong from top to bottom.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM

Based on these RPI which conference will receive U16 03 pilot teams for next season?? Mid-America seems to be the front runner.

U14 Conference Average of RPI 
1 Southwest - West Division 0.5292
2 Frontier - Central Division 0.5186 
3 Southeast - East Division 0.5021 
4 Northwest - West Division 0.4879 
5 Mid-America - Central Division 0.4873 
6 Atlantic - East Division 0.4787 
7 Northeast - East Division 0.4438

U15 Conference Average of RPI 
1 Frontier - Central Division 0.5313
2 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5296
3 Southwest - West Division 0.5289
4 Northwest - West Division 0.4958
5 Southeast - East Division 0.4702
6 Northeast - East Division 0.4591
7 Atlantic - East Division 0.4514

U16/17 Conference Average of RPI 
1. Frontier - Central Division 0.5389
2. Mid-America - Central Division 0.5282
3. Southeast - East Division 0.5101
4. Southwest - West Division 0.4970 
5. Atlantic - East Division 0.4905
6. Northwest - West Division 0.4812
7. Northeast - East Division 0.4453

U18/19 Conference Average of RPI 
1 Southwest - West Division 0.5377 
2 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5221
3 Frontier - Central Division 0.5151
4 Atlantic - East Division 0.4921
5 Northwest - West Division 0.4804
6 Southeast - East Division 0.4800
7 Northeast - East Division 0.4374


----------



## Kicker4Life

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> Based on these RPI which conference will receive U16 03 pilot teams for next season?? Mid-America seems to be the front runner.
> 
> U14 Conference Average of RPI
> 1 Southwest - West Division 0.5292
> 2 Frontier - Central Division 0.5186
> 3 Southeast - East Division 0.5021
> 4 Northwest - West Division 0.4879
> 5 Mid-America - Central Division 0.4873
> 6 Atlantic - East Division 0.4787
> 7 Northeast - East Division 0.4438
> 
> U15 Conference Average of RPI
> 1 Frontier - Central Division 0.5313
> 2 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5296
> 3 Southwest - West Division 0.5289
> 4 Northwest - West Division 0.4958
> 5 Southeast - East Division 0.4702
> 6 Northeast - East Division 0.4591
> 7 Atlantic - East Division 0.4514
> 
> U16/17 Conference Average of RPI
> 1. Frontier - Central Division 0.5389
> 2. Mid-America - Central Division 0.5282
> 3. Southeast - East Division 0.5101
> 4. Southwest - West Division 0.4970
> 5. Atlantic - East Division 0.4905
> 6. Northwest - West Division 0.4812
> 7. Northeast - East Division 0.4453
> 
> U18/19 Conference Average of RPI
> 1 Southwest - West Division 0.5377
> 2 Mid-America - Central Division 0.5221
> 3 Frontier - Central Division 0.5151
> 4 Atlantic - East Division 0.4921
> 5 Northwest - West Division 0.4804
> 6 Southeast - East Division 0.4800
> 7 Northeast - East Division 0.4374


You also have to consider which Conference’s are asking for it.


----------

